# Clouds and Skies Photos



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2013)

Here are some pics I took of skies and clouds.  Please share any you may have on this thread.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 2, 2013)

I wonder how climate models handle this:


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 2, 2013)

_*Sunset At Coramba*_




_*Clouds at Coramba*_


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2013)

Sun setting over our lake.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 2, 2013)

"Excuse me while I kiss the sky." -- Jimi


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 2, 2013)

Awesome photos guys!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2013)

How about a "moon" shot? Over the lake....


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 2, 2013)

_Wow Pappy that's an awesome photo_


----------



## That Guy (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2017)

Interesting rainbow fire clouds, more pics here.    http://www.amusingplanet.com/2013/05/fire-rainbows-rare-cloud-phenomenon.html

“Fire Rainbows” are neither fire, nor rainbows, but are so called  because of their brilliant pastel colors and flame like appearance.  Technically they are known as circumhorizontal arc - an ice halo formed  by hexagonal, plate-shaped ice crystals in high level cirrus clouds. The  halo is so large that the arc appears parallel to the horizon, hence  the name.


  Brightly colored circumhorizontal arc occur mostly  during the summer and between particular latitudes. When the sun is very  high in the sky, sunlight entering flat, hexagon shaped ice crystals  gets split into individual colors just like in a prism. 

The conditions  required to form a “fire rainbow” is very precise – the sun has to be at  an elevation of 58° or greater, there must be high altitude cirrus  clouds with plate-shaped ice crystals, and sunlight has to enter the ice  crystals at a specific angle. This is why circumhorizontal arc is such a  rare phenomenon. 






  A colourful circumhorizon arc spans the sky near Fredericton, New Brunswick, Canada, in 2003.





  Circumhorizontal arc seen in Spokane Washington State, in June 3, 2006 when the sun was 64° high


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 16, 2017)

So pretty, Bonnie!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2017)

Beautiful Bonnie, thanks!


----------



## Rainee (Apr 21, 2017)

Sunset over Sawtell Nth NSW


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2017)

That's beautiful Rainee and the reflection makes it extra nice!


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 23, 2017)

Really fantastic set! Very artistic.

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 23, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Here are some pics I took of skies and clouds.  Please share any you may have on this thread.


Really fantastic set. Very artistic!


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 23, 2017)

dbeyat45 said:


> I wonder how climate models handle this:
> 
> View attachment 2378


Great patterns.Very nice!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 23, 2017)

Jillaroo said:


> _*Sunset At Coramba*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful compositions and color!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 23, 2017)

Pappy said:


> How about a "moon" shot? Over the lake....


Superb work!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 23, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Interesting rainbow fire clouds, more pics here.    http://www.amusingplanet.com/2013/05/fire-rainbows-rare-cloud-phenomenon.html
> 
> “Fire Rainbows” are neither fire, nor rainbows, but are so called  because of their brilliant pastel colors and flame like appearance.  Technically they are known as circumhorizontal arc - an ice halo formed  by hexagonal, plate-shaped ice crystals in high level cirrus clouds. The  halo is so large that the arc appears parallel to the horizon, hence  the name.
> 
> ...


Excellent capture!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 23, 2017)

Bonnie said:


>


Very pretty image!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 23, 2017)

Rainee said:


> Sunset over Sawtell Nth NSW
> View attachment 36939


Wow! Fantastic colors!

Tony


----------

